# Magic Mountain Weekend...



## Tin (Dec 6, 2014)

After mentioning it a bit in the "What the heck is going on at Magic" thread and having some bites I figured I would post it here to see who would be up for it. Get a bunch of rooms in those three hotels on the access road and make a weekend out of it? Thinking late February or early March. Ideas? Thoughts?


----------



## reefer (Dec 6, 2014)

In


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 6, 2014)

Good idea.  This needs to happen.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 6, 2014)

Not sure about the whole weekend but at least the day!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2014)

i'd be interested.. are all 3 hotels open? i thought one got converted to statton employee housing?


----------



## Tin (Dec 6, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i'd be interested.. are all 3 hotels open? i thought one got converted to statton employee housing?



Correction, 2. There are also a few places close by like the Snowdon.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2014)

i think magic is cool with people sleeping in cars in their parking lot too.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 6, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i think magic is cool with people sleeping in cars in their parking lot too.



Nice.  Get all liquored up at the BLT and then pass out in the car. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm tentatively definitely in for sure. Just depends on the dates.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm tentatively definitely in for sure. Just depends on the dates.



You moving back from CO?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> You moving back from CO?



Not moving, but am visiting. Not sure of the dates yet but will be around feb/mar timeframe.


----------



## mishka (Dec 6, 2014)

Possible.
 I cannot commit this far out. Also conditions may or may not be good


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 7, 2014)

Like the sound of a Saturday in March.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 7, 2014)

Would like to go...Ride and Ski has an apres party and $49 tix Feb 14th FYI which may be worthwhile to plan around.  Id prefer Feb over March as I have some other March trips already planned


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 11, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not moving, but am visiting. Not sure of the dates yet but will be around feb/mar timeframe.



It's getting later and later. You chickening out of our ski off?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's getting later and later. You chickening out of our ski off?



Yes. I'm absolutely terrified. You're gonna take me down the k-12 or something


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 11, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yes. I'm absolutely terrified. You're gonna take me down the k-12 or something



I will break out the gnar if need be


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 12, 2014)

It's a no brainer for me. I'm in.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 12, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> It's a no brainer for me. I'm in.



Yea!! John you still have my cell??


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yea!! John you still have my cell??



Yup.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Feb 4, 2015)

you guys name when.  The mountain is in ridiculous shape.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 4, 2015)

Any idea when you might do this Tin?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2015)

I know I said this last weekend but I'm up for it either Sat or Sun  for all non-summit people. I feel like the kid that forgot to get his permission slip signed for the field trip.....if anyone is interested let me know


----------



## Giovana (Feb 5, 2015)

sounds fun


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 6, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> I know I said this last weekend but I'm up for it either Sat or Sun  for all non-summit people. I feel like the kid that forgot to get his permission slip signed for the field trip.....if anyone is interested let me know



Well make the dam trip over already lol!


----------



## Tin (Mar 7, 2015)

Just a bump. Some cheap lodging options at the Upper Pass Lodge through Groupon or one of those sites. We are planning on being up there  the 19th-22nd as of now.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 7, 2015)

Tin said:


> Just a bump. Some cheap lodging options at the Upper Pass Lodge through Groupon or one of those sites. We are planning on being up there  the 19th-22nd as of now.



My wife and I will be staying there that weekend too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll be there tomorrow, 3/8.

Look for the only guy on white Palmers and say hi.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 7, 2015)

Tin said:


> Just a bump. Some cheap lodging options at the Upper Pass Lodge through Groupon or one of those sites. We are planning on being up there  the 19th-22nd as of now.



I'll try to make it one of those days.  It doesn't take me 2 days to get there like you, so I'll just day trip it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 8, 2015)

Tin said:


> Just a bump. Some cheap lodging options at the Upper Pass Lodge through Groupon or one of those sites. We are planning on being up there  the 19th-22nd as of now.



About time! Good news is that snowpack is as deep as I've seen it in several years. My son dropped a pole on green line and as I stopped to pick it up for him my pole sank in up to the handle and then there's about a foot of bomber base under that.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 8, 2015)

Deep base for sure. I "hiked" up the cat track above White Out, and it was deep and untracked.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 8, 2015)

Pic or it didn't happen.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry no action shots. I didn't have my phone until after my kids finished up. It was snowing pretty good during parts of the afternoon. The first picture is a mellow trail but awesome to find fairly fresh snow after 2:00.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 9, 2015)

For those of you saying @ the UPL.  The 21st will be rocking in the lodge.  Come up or hang around for après.  Our friends daughter's band is playing.  Should be very fun.  All members are around the age of 14.  They rock.


----------



## Tin (Mar 10, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> About time! Good news is that snowpack is as deep as I've seen it in several years. My son dropped a pole on green line and as I stopped to pick it up for him my pole sank in up to the handle and then there's about a foot of bomber base under that.



Sounds great! I have been MIA this year, have the chance to not work next winter and am trying to take advantage of it.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow that is a pretty good incentive. You might  rack 100 days next year!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> Wow that is a pretty good incentive. You might  rack 100 days next year!





Tin said:


> Sounds great! I have been MIA this year, have the chance to not work next winter and am trying to take advantage of it.



Erika thinks we are a bad influence on him.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 13, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Erika thinks we are a bad influence on him.



Bad influence Pfffft! Can't be!


----------



## Tin (Mar 21, 2015)

Be up there Thurs-Sun. Looks like we might have to go through the woods to get onto Red Line and such but oh well. Hope the immature snow doesn't mess things up too much Weds-Thurs.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2015)

Well they dropped the rope on witch this afternoon so everything was back in play witch to black softened up VERY nicely. Tuned out to be an awesome day.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, the morning had me worried. I was shocked that nobody was in a hurry to get out this morning. Breakfast at the Upper Pass Lodge didn't even start until 8:30am. This place has a very different vibe. It seems to be a bar that happens to offer skiing. This is the most kids I have ever seen at a bar too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2015)

Are you still at the bar? I'm here with my Mets jersey on come say hi


----------



## RustyGroomer (Mar 23, 2015)

In for what should be another great weekend.  Still so much snow, Spring Fling etc.  I'll be doing some sort of raffle I hope @ some point.  Should be some cool stuff.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 23, 2015)

Tin said:


> Be up there Thurs-Sun. Looks like we might have to go through the woods to get onto Red Line and such but oh well. Hope the immature snow doesn't mess things up too much Weds-Thurs.



Tom Barker was talking about not opening on Thursdays from here on out.


----------

